# Dropbox Issue



## 149047 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all!
I have cm9 (before cm7) installed on my TP. When trying to open a file (doc,txt ...) from within dropbox I keep getting this error: "memory full or file not available". this is happening on both cm7&9.
clues anyone?
thanks for helping
markus


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Try running fix permissions via CWM.


----------



## dpeteual (Nov 26, 2011)

I have same problem. I tried the "fix permissions". It seemed to work at first but then had the same problem later. Now the "fix permissions" does not work. I even restored an older backup that had worked but Dropbox still doesn't work.


----------



## dpeteual (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't believe that more people don't have this problem. I have tried everything that I an think of to fix the problem. I uninstalled CM7 and re installed it from scratch. Then installed Dropbox. I was able to download a couple of small files. Then when I tried to update the files to a later version, I got the message "unable to update". When I tried loading the files I got the old version and a message that "storage full or unavailable". I tried using CM to fix permissions. See above post. I don't have much data on the TB so I show many GBs of room available.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I just link my dropbox with quickoffice. Works fine.


----------



## 149047 (Jan 25, 2012)

sorry for the late reply - how do you link dropbox to quickoffice technically?
thanks for helping!
markus


----------

